# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  मित्रों वेब साईट को खुलने ( ब्लाक कैसे करे  ) से कैसे रोके कुछ टिप्स जरा हट के ...

## indoree

वेब साईट को खुलने ( ब्लाक कैसे करे  ) से कैसे रोके कुछ टिप्स जरा हट के ...  

मित्रों मेरे पास कुछ सवाल आये थे जो वेब साईट की कार्य प्रणाली से समबन्ध रखते थे और उनके जवाब मैंने दिए थे अब कुछ नया बताया जाये इसलिए इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया है सभी सदस्य मित्रों को कुछ नयी जानकारी मिले यही इस सूत्र का उदेश्य है और जो मित्र कुछ नयी जानकारी देना चाहते है उनका स्वागत है... 


मित्रों ये में भी जानता हू की हमारे फोरम पर काफी जानकार लोग है लेकिन इस इस तरह सूत्र अभी तक बना नहीं है और ये जरुरी नहीं है की ये जानकारों के लिए है ये हमारे उन सदस्य मित्रों के लिए है जो नवागत है या जो इस बारे में नहीं जानते और इसकी शुरुवात करेंगे हमारे कंप्यूटर की ही एक छोटी सी फाइल से जो है तो छोटी लेकिन काम के मामले अव्वल है ....

----------


## manojdjoshi

कृपया आगे बढिए मजे पूर्ण विस्वास हे की ये सूत्र आपके पुराने सूत्रों की भाति ज्ञानवर्धक होगा

----------


## indoree

> कृपया आगे बढिए मजे पूर्ण विस्वास हे की ये सूत्र आपके पुराने सूत्रों की भाति ज्ञानवर्धक होगा


मित्रों अभी में इंदौर से बाहर हू इसलिए समय नहीं दे पा रहा हू जल्द ही हाजिर होता हू 

और मित्र मनोज आप भी अपनी तरफ से जानकारी यहाँ दे सकते है, अभी एक छोटी सी टिप्स :

javascript**:document.body.contentEditable='true'; document.designMode='on'; void 0

आपने देखा होगा की कुछ वेब साईट होती है जहा पर हम राईट क्लीक नहीं कर पाते है और कुछ टेक्स्ट को कॉपी भी नहीं कर पाते है जो भी इस प्रकार की वेब साईट हो आप उन्हें ओपन करे और जब वो पूरी तरह से लोड हो जाये तो उपर दिया गया कोड एड्रेस बार में कॉपी कर के इंटर मार दो और उसके बाद टब बटन दबाए फिर देखे की क्या होता है 

और ये ध्यान रखे की जब भी कोड टाइप पेस्ट करे तो javascript**: ये अवश्य लिखा होना चाहिए कभी कभी ये होता है की javascript**: ये शुरू में गायब हो जाता है

----------


## dud.raj7

मित्र इन्दोरी,
मैंने अपने कंप्यूटर में kaspersy internet security २०१२ इनस्टॉल किया था. ये ४ महीने का ट्रायल था. ट्रायल ख़त्म होने से  पहले ही मैंने उसको uninstall कर दिया. लेकिन uninstall मैंने iobit uinstaller की मदद से किया था, उसकी रजिस्ट्री पूरी तरह से डिलीट करने के लिए. लेकिनuninstall करने के बाद कोई भी एंटीवायरस डालने पर वो अभी भी दीखता  है और दुसरे एंटीवायरस को install नहीं होने देता है. मैंने kaspersy को ही दुबारा इनस्टॉल करने का कोशिश किया लेकिन वो भी नहीं होता है, ये पहले uninstall करने को मेसेज देता है, लेकिन uninstall आप्शन देने पर ये मेसेज देता है -
internal error 2753.avpinst.dll और uninstall नहीं होता है.
मैंने कस्पेर्स्य रिमूवल टूल का भी इस्तेमाल किया लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ.
मेरा os windows vista home basic original है.
कृप्या मदद करें.

----------


## donsplender

मित्र जोर का झटका धीरे से वाला चटाकेदार विषय चुना है सुत्र का विषय ! मुझे इसके अपडेट का इन्जार है । मित्र सुत्र लायक मेरा सवाल -
मैं ये जानना चाहता हु की बहुत सी यूटीलिटीया और प्रोग्राम नेट चालु करते ही स्वतः स्वयं को नेट से कनेक्ट कर लेती है । तो इसमें मैं ये जानने का इच्छुक हुं की ये युटीलिटीया या प्रोग्राम अपनी कौनसी सइटोसे स्वयं को कनेक्ट करती है और उनके कनेक्ट होने के लिए कौनसे पोर्ट इस्तमाल करती हे ये जानकारी हमें कहां से मिलेगी ?
जब तक मैं अवस्त इन्टरने सिक्युरिटी इस्तमाल करता था तब तक तो मैं उसके फेयरवेल टेब के एप्लीेकशन रूल में जा कर देख लेता था और पता चलजाता था की कौन-कौनसे प्रोगा्रम स्वयं को नेट से कनेक्ट करलियाहै और किस पोर्ट से जुडे है पर अब मैं दुसरा एन्टीवायरस प्रोग्राम प्रयेाग में ले रहा हु तो अब कैसे पता करू ?

----------


## donsplender

राज भाई सुत्र अपडेट का इन्जार है !!

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र जोर का झटका धीरे से वाला चटाकेदार विषय चुना है सुत्र का विषय ! मुझे इसके अपडेट का इन्जार है । मित्र सुत्र लायक मेरा सवाल -
> मैं ये जानना चाहता हु की बहुत सी यूटीलिटीया और प्रोग्राम नेट चालु करते ही स्वतः स्वयं को नेट से कनेक्ट कर लेती है । तो इसमें मैं ये जानने का इच्छुक हुं की ये युटीलिटीया या प्रोग्राम अपनी कौनसी सइटोसे स्वयं को कनेक्ट करती है और उनके कनेक्ट होने के लिए कौनसे पोर्ट इस्तमाल करती हे ये जानकारी हमें कहां से मिलेगी ?
> जब तक मैं अवस्त इन्टरने सिक्युरिटी इस्तमाल करता था तब तक तो मैं उसके फेयरवेल टेब के एप्लीेकशन रूल में जा कर देख लेता था और पता चलजाता था की कौन-कौनसे प्रोगा्रम स्वयं को नेट से कनेक्ट करलियाहै और किस पोर्ट से जुडे है पर अब मैं दुसरा एन्टीवायरस प्रोग्राम प्रयेाग में ले रहा हु तो अब कैसे पता करू ?


रन पे cmd  टाइप करे ok  करे अब cmd prompt पे Netstat -nb टाइप करे इंटर दबाये प्रोसेस दिखेगी
जिससे पता चल जायेगा की कोनसी फाइल नेट use कर रही हे

----------


## manojdjoshi

लगता हे की इन्दोरी जी अपने काम में व्यस्त हे सो में इस सूत्र को आगे बढाने में उनकी मदद कर देता हु
विंडोज की होस्ट फाइल से वेबसाइट को ब्लाक(खुलने से रोकना) करने का साधारण तरीका 
१. सर्वप्रथम आप स्टार्ट मेनू मे जाये 
२. RUN पर क्लिक करे व ये  *%systemroot%\system32\drivers\etc*   टाइप करे जिससे आप etc फोल्डर में पहुच जायेंगे 
३. etc फोल्डर में hosts फाइल दिखेगी उसे डबल क्लिक करे open  with के आप्शन में जाये व Notepad को चुने व OK  पर क्लिक करे  
४. अब आपको host  फाइल Notepad में कुछ इस प्रकार से दिखेगी 


```
# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host
127.0.0.1       localhost
```

५. अब आपको बस इतना सा करना हे की जिस वेबसाइट को आप ब्लाक करना चाहते हे  उसको आप host फाइल की अंतिम पंक्ति के बाद  127.0.0.1  के साथ में जोड़ कर  लिखदे 
जेसे आप को internet  download  manager  की साईट को ब्लाक करना हे तो आपको अंतिम पंक्ति के बाद ये 127.0.0.1 www.internetdownloadmanager.comलिखना होगा उसके बाद सेव करदे 
उदाहरण 
मेने  मेरी होस्ट फाइल में  secure.tune-up.com,registeridm.com, registeridm, internetdownloadmanager, secure.internetdownloadmanager, mirror.internetdownloadmanager, mirror2.internetdownloadmanager, mirror3.internetdownloadmanager  को ब्लाक कर रखा हे तो मेरी host  फाइल इस प्रकार होगी   


```
# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # source server
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x client host
127.0.0.1       localhost
::1             localhost
127.0.0.1 secure.tune-up.com
127.0.0.1 registeridm.com
127.0.0.1 www.registeridm.com
127.0.0.1 secure.registeridm.com
127.0.0.1 www.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 secure.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 mirror.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 mirror2.internetdownloadmanager.com
127.0.0.1 mirror3.internetdownloadmanager.com
```

----------


## indoree

> मित्र जोर का झटका धीरे से वाला चटाकेदार विषय चुना है सुत्र का विषय ! मुझे इसके अपडेट का इन्जार है । मित्र सुत्र लायक मेरा सवाल -
> मैं ये जानना चाहता हु की बहुत सी यूटीलिटीया और प्रोग्राम नेट चालु करते ही स्वतः स्वयं को नेट से कनेक्ट कर लेती है । तो इसमें मैं ये जानने का इच्छुक हुं की ये युटीलिटीया या प्रोग्राम अपनी कौनसी सइटोसे स्वयं को कनेक्ट करती है और उनके कनेक्ट होने के लिए कौनसे पोर्ट इस्तमाल करती हे ये जानकारी हमें कहां से मिलेगी ?
> जब तक मैं अवस्त इन्टरने सिक्युरिटी इस्तमाल करता था तब तक तो मैं उसके फेयरवेल टेब के एप्लीेकशन रूल में जा कर देख लेता था और पता चलजाता था की कौन-कौनसे प्रोगा्रम स्वयं को नेट से कनेक्ट करलियाहै और किस पोर्ट से जुडे है पर अब मैं दुसरा एन्टीवायरस प्रोग्राम प्रयेाग में ले रहा हु तो अब कैसे पता करू ?


मित्रों थोडा सा व्यस्त हू कुछ कार्यों में जल्द ही फ्री होता हू .. 

मित्र आप एक छोटा सा टूल गूगल से डाउनलोड कर लो Net Peekar 3.0 या सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड से ले लो ये काफी काम का टूल है...

----------


## indoree

मित्रों इसी सूत्र में काफी जानकारी आपको मिलेगी... 

मित्रों मनोज बहुत अच्छे तरीके से बताया है आपने मुझे समय नहीं मिल रहा था, लेकिन अपने सहयोग देकर काफी अच्छा काम किया है इसी प्रकार सहयोग देते रहे ....

----------


## indoree

> मित्र इन्दोरी,
> मैंने अपने कंप्यूटर में kaspersy internet security २०१२ इनस्टॉल किया था. ये ४ महीने का ट्रायल था. ट्रायल ख़त्म होने से  पहले ही मैंने उसको uninstall कर दिया. लेकिन uninstall मैंने iobit uinstaller की मदद से किया था, उसकी रजिस्ट्री पूरी तरह से डिलीट करने के लिए. लेकिनuninstall करने के बाद कोई भी एंटीवायरस डालने पर वो अभी भी दीखता  है और दुसरे एंटीवायरस को install नहीं होने देता है. मैंने kaspersy को ही दुबारा इनस्टॉल करने का कोशिश किया लेकिन वो भी नहीं होता है, ये पहले uninstall करने को मेसेज देता है, लेकिन uninstall आप्शन देने पर ये मेसेज देता है -
> internal error 2753.avpinst.dll और uninstall नहीं होता है.
> मैंने कस्पेर्स्य रिमूवल टूल का भी इस्तेमाल किया लेकिन कोई फायदा नहीं हुआ.
> मेरा os windows vista home basic original है.
> कृप्या मदद करें.



मित्र आप यहाँ से एक छोटा सा टूल डाउनलोड कर लो और उसे इस्तेमाल करके देखो....

----------


## indoree

मित्रों आपको एक और छोटा सा टूल Net Peekar मिलेगा जो काफी काम का होगा जल्द ही ...

----------


## donsplender

> रन पे cmd  टाइप करे ok  करे अब cmd prompt पे Netstat -nb टाइप करे इंटर दबाये प्रोसेस दिखेगीजिससे पता चल जायेगा की कोनसी फाइल नेट use कर रही हे


राज भाई एवं मनोज भाई बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !मनोज भाई पोस्ट संख्या 8 में बहुत ही अच्छे से समझाया !!कमाण्ड प्रोम्प्ट पर ये कमाण्ड रन करने पर कम्प्यूटर की कौनसी फाईल नेट इस्तमाल कर रही है ये तो पता चलता है पर ये पता नहीं लग पा रहा है कि कौनसी साईट से कनेक्ट हो रहा है ? साईट का पता नही होगा तो होस्ट फाईल में कैसे डिफाईन करेंगे जैसा आपने बताया है ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> राज भाई एवं मनोज भाई बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद !मनोज भाई पोस्ट संख्या 8 में बहुत ही अच्छे से समझाया !!कमाण्ड प्रोम्प्ट पर ये कमाण्ड रन करने पर कम्प्यूटर की कौनसी फाईल नेट इस्तमाल कर रही है ये तो पता चलता है पर ये पता नहीं लग पा रहा है कि कौनसी साईट से कनेक्ट हो रहा है ? साईट का पता नही होगा तो होस्ट फाईल में कैसे डिफाईन करेंगे जैसा आपने बताया है ?


आप इस टूल्स को इस्तेमाल कीजिये इस से आप को पूरी जानकारी मिलजाएगी 
X-NetStat
http://www.freshsoftware.com/xns/pro/
अगर आपको रजिस्टर वर्शन चाहिए तो pm के द्वारा आपको key प्रेषित की जाएगी सो आप अपना नाम व ईमेल एड्रेस pm करदे

----------


## draculla

> रन पे cmd  टाइप करे ok  करे अब cmd prompt पे Netstat -nb टाइप करे इंटर दबाये प्रोसेस दिखेगी
> जिससे पता चल जायेगा की कोनसी फाइल नेट use कर रही हे


ये प्रोसेस करने पर यह सन्देश आता है.
the requested operation requires elevation.

ऐसा क्यों?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> ये प्रोसेस करने पर यह सन्देश आता है.
> the requested operation requires elevation.
> 
> ऐसा क्यों?


आप विंडोज 7 या 8 इस्तेमाल करते हे इसलिए आप ये करे

----------


## draculla

> आप विंडोज 7 या 8 इस्तेमाल करते हे इसलिए आप ये करे


इस बार काम कर गया.
धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## gill1313

मित्र इन्दोरी जी सूत्र को अपडेट करें शुक्रिया

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दी है इंदोरी और मनोज भाई..........*

----------


## doccyk

जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया भाई

----------


## RAM2205

*जानकारी के लिए शुक्रिया इन्दोरी जी*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

Mitron... Kya kisi koi ye bhi bata sakta hai ki blocked websites ko khola kaise jaye, aajkal corporate mein IT dept kaafi websites blocked rakhte hn...

----------


## Loka

> Mitron... Kya kisi koi ye bhi bata sakta hai ki blocked websites ko khola kaise jaye, aajkal corporate mein IT dept kaafi websites blocked rakhte hn...


आप ओपन vpn इस्तेमाल करो, उस से सभी ब्लॉक्ड साईट ओपन हो जाएगी

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> आप ओपन vpn इस्तेमाल करो, उस से सभी ब्लॉक्ड साईट ओपन हो जाएगी


Loka ji main samjha nahi. Thoda sa detail mein batana padega..

----------

